
Russian scientist spent his whole career figuring out how to trigger quakes - 77544cec
http://www.ihed.ras.ru/mg/novikov.htm
======
77544cec
Relevant Google Scholar link to what he did during the last 20 years:

[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=novikov+earthquake&hl=f...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?q=novikov+earthquake&hl=fr&as_sdt=0%2C5&as_ylo=2000&as_yhi=2020)

